

What's the best way to make a city greener? - privong
http://www.theguardian.com/cities/2015/may/06/dangers-ecogentrification-best-way-make-city-greener

======
karmakaze
Rooftop greenery. Which is only mentioned in an aside or comments of the
article.

------
tehchromic
backyard beekeeping of course!

